

The Trillion Dollar IQ Business - achompas
http://blogs.forbes.com/richkarlgaard/2010/09/07/the-trillion-dollar-iq-business/

======
pontifier
My IQ is at least 155 (max on the version of the test I took) and I can tell
you that bliss is better. That's why I drink(I'm drunk now).

Smarter is just a race. It's intangible for the most part. Feelings are here
now and have an immediate effect. IQ is exclusive, feelings are inclusive. IQ
promises something(happiness?) later, you can usually get that thing faster
some other way.

I don't want to have to have Moores law in my head to keep up. I feel good
now, so what.

------
vitolds
During the last 12 months, I have personally spent over $200 on Provigil,
however I'm not sure it works. I feel smarter when I'm on it but it might be
just a placebo effect.

